# Tooth Fairy = going rate???



## vicki.mummy

Robbie lost his first baby tooth yesterday (cue sob fest 2011); we gave him £1.50 (every other tooth will be £1) but we're a little bit unsure as to whether this is normal or not.....


----------



## xxxjessxxx

We got 20p, and sometimes 50p if we'd brushed our teeth extra well ;)


----------



## Glitterfairy

My son got a 2 pound coin covered in 'fairy dust' when he lost his first tooth.And after that he got 1 pound. 

A kid in my sons class got a 20 pound note when they lost a tooth!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's crazy 20.00 - how on earth do you explain that to your kid!! If they've got 1.00 and some kids got 20.00! Thats just OTT!


----------



## lauandbump

My little girl just lost her first tooth :) We gave her £2 for this one but the rest will be £1 each. Some of the children in her school get up to £10 per tooth but we think its just madness! My daughter is only 5 and doesn't understand the value of money yet, the shiny coin was all she needed... xx


----------



## vicki.mummy

20.00???? that is shocking!!!!!!


----------



## sabby52

Dan got £5 for his first and £2-£3 for any after :) He stopped believing in the tooth fairy at 9 so after that we just gave him a treat if they were extra shiny :)


----------



## cooper2010

I don't think that 20 was in dollars. My kids get $1.00. They have not ever complained.


----------



## cooper2010

cooper2010 said:


> I don't think that 20 was in dollars. My kids get $1.00. They have not ever complained.

Sorry, I see where that 20 came from. :)


----------



## sarah0108

50p :haha:


----------



## jadesh101

they say your mean't to give the child silver, so we always got 50p :)


----------



## vicki.mummy

we gave a £1 coin and then 2x20p and 1x10p.... he was all excited because he got 4 coins!!


----------



## _EllieMae_

My son always gets 5$ for every tooth. He doesn't lose too many these days, almost 9 years old.


----------



## 5-a-side

DD1 got £2 for her first and now £1 for each other. 
DD2 still hasnt lost any but the rate will be the same.


----------



## lesly001

hehe..its good to give him some money for his tooth...:haha:


----------



## mandy81

Sophie-lou got £5.00 for her 1st tooth and every tooth after that she got whatever change I had in my pruse but normally £2- £3 x


----------



## kittycat18

We always got £2 as a child and when we got older we starting getting £1 and mum would say it was because of all the sweeties we were eating that would make our teeth rot (not literally) and there weren't as valuable for the tooth fairy :haha: So then we would brush them all the time!

My cousins used to get £20 for loosing a tooth and I remember one time my cousin, Shauna, getting £50!!! :wacko: I was really upset that the tooth fairy didn't like me as much but mum told us that because they lived in the South of Ireland, they had a different tooth fairy :haha: I will give £2 for the first tooth and £1 for every one after that.


----------



## mommyof3co

We gave Landon $10 for his first tooth and he gets just a couple dollars for every tooth now


----------



## Kimmy25

2 quid a tooth here x


----------



## Amarna

Hasn't cropped up yet here but most likely our tooth fairy will be leaving $1 per tooth.


----------



## hypnorm

50p here


----------



## mum22ttc#3

We gave 2 pound for the 1st tooth and 1 pound for each tooth after that, I cant believe that some parents give 20 pounds :wacko:


----------



## partyplanner

Kids are kids...they would be happy with any amount of money.


----------



## sarah1989

When growing up I got 5$ for my first, and then 1-2$ for everyone after that.
I remember making out quite well the one time, as the dentist pulled 4 baby teeth at once :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I'd prob give £5 for the first tooth and £1 or £2 after that? You cant get naff all for 50p these days, not even a sweetie!


----------



## Cassie.

£20 and £50? :nope:
I'll probably give £2 for the first one and £1 for any after. £50 is ridiulous.
I think we used to get about £1


----------



## Cherrybinky

Xanders 5 and we gave him 50p for his first tooth. He requested £2 from the tooth fairy but we said he was pushing it as he gets pocket money too.


----------



## vintage67

I gave my son a special dollar coin for the first one, and fortunately for us, he was thrilled with a shiny quarter for the second one!


----------



## chichestermum

i remember getting a special little velvet bag which i had to put my tooth in and the next morning it would be full of 10p! i then had to count them all up and if there was less than 15 then the tooth wasn't good enough to be a part of the tooth fairies castle and i had to brush extra well to get more next time, if there was 15-20 then the fairy had used it to build more castle and that meant that the tooth was satisfactory and mum would also take me to feed the ducks, if i got 20-25 then it was a shining example of a perfect tooth and the tooth fairy had used it to start a new crown and that meant mum took me out at the weekend we would usually go to southport, have chippy and a few goes on the rides and a walk along the beach. 

I used to love it! id always wake up and count the 10p to see how many i got and what it meant lol! I stopped believing in the tooth fairy before my sis lost any teeth and she didnt have the little story, just got a £5 note under her pillow, i remember thinking that i enjoyed the story and the excitement of waking up the next morning to see what the tooth fairy had left and what it meant and i felt bad for her not getting that and just expecting the £5 instead! i actually felt sorry for her even tho i was only about 11 and she was getting more money than i had lol! 

DD will be getting a little bag and we will do the same as what i had because it was fab! lol! xx


----------



## vicki.mummy

chichestermum said:


> i remember getting a special little velvet bag which i had to put my tooth in and the next morning it would be full of 10p! i then had to count them all up and if there was less than 15 then the tooth wasn't good enough to be a part of the tooth fairies castle and i had to brush extra well to get more next time, if there was 15-20 then the fairy had used it to build more castle and that meant that the tooth was satisfactory and mum would also take me to feed the ducks, if i got 20-25 then it was a shining example of a perfect tooth and the tooth fairy had used it to start a new crown and that meant mum took me out at the weekend we would usually go to southport, have chippy and a few goes on the rides and a walk along the beach.
> 
> I used to love it! id always wake up and count the 10p to see how many i got and what it meant lol! I stopped believing in the tooth fairy before my sis lost any teeth and she didnt have the little story, just got a £5 note under her pillow, i remember thinking that i enjoyed the story and the excitement of waking up the next morning to see what the tooth fairy had left and what it meant and i felt bad for her not getting that and just expecting the £5 instead! i actually felt sorry for her even tho i was only about 11 and she was getting more money than i had lol!
> 
> DD will be getting a little bag and we will do the same as what i had because it was fab! lol! xx

aww that sounds really lovely - i love that alot!!!!! 
we gave Robbie his £2 in change - he was very excited because he got lots of coins, he's saving his up to get something!!!


----------



## emalou90

i used to get 20p when i was a kid and then all of a sudden i didn't get 20p anymore? :shrug: why didn't the tooth fairy carry on? :cry:




:haha:


----------

